# Webber isn't ruling us out, plus other good reads



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/16453611.htm



> The chances of signing Chris Webber remain long, but the free-agent power forward hasn't ruled out landing in North Texas.
> 
> "The Mavericks are still a consideration for Chris," his agent, Aaron Goodwin, said Friday. "Not only are they one of the stronger, most competitive teams in the West, but Chris has a great relationship with Avery Johnson."
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's good to see veterans want to sign with us, but I don't think any Mavs fan wants Webber in here.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Great News!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't want to see him on the Lakers...

Either go to pistons, or come to Avery!!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Remember the effect Avery had on Mike James? If the Mavs want CWebb, they'll set up a time for Avery to meet him and he'll be in the bag.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Remember the effect Avery had on Mike James? If the Mavs want CWebb, they'll set up a time for Avery to meet him and he'll be in the bag.


Avery had effect on Mike James? Last time I checked, James is playing for another team.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Pistons win sweepstakes, will sign Webber Tuesday*
Chris Webber is headed to Motown. Webber told ESPN.com that he has chosen to sign with the Detroit Pistons and is flying home Monday to spend Martin Luther King Day with family members. He can officially sign with the Pistons on Tuesday after clearing waivers. Webber has been at the center of speculation since being waived by the Philadelphia 76ers on Thursday, with the Lakers, Pistons, Heat, and Mavericks listed among the top candidates for Webber's new home. "There has been nothing that has turned him against Detroit," Webber's agent, Aaron Goodwin, said in the Detroit News prior to Webber's decision. "Detroit has been professional and aggressive in their pursuit. They have let Chris know how badly they want him, and that's been from Joe (Dumars) to Flip (Saunders) and down to the players. 
"Nothing has turned negative against Detroit, other than other Eastern Conference teams not wanting him to go to Detroit," Goodwin said in the News. The Pistons are 21-14 and in second place in the Central Division.
Source

Didn't come to the Mavs and didn't go and a western conference foe..... all is well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Avery had effect on Mike James? Last time I checked, James is playing for another team.... :biggrin:


Ahhh.... I see Avery continue to work his magic with the free-agents. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is Great news especially because I didnt want him on the Mavs or the Lakers. Damn the Pistons have a lot of good PF's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If DET is offering his a starting role, it will be interesting to see how well the chemistry develops...

Does this mean Sheed moves to #5 with Nazr riding the pine?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's nice to be able to watch from a safe distance, be it success or a train wreck.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If DET is offering his a starting role, it will be interesting to see how well the chemistry develops...
> 
> Does this mean Sheed moves to #5 with Nazr riding the pine?


Probably means a 3-headed rotation at the C-PF position. With talent, those scenarios usually make for a tough matchup for other teams.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It's nice to be able to watch from a safe distance, be it success or a train wreck.


Amen to that!

There is a difference between Dallas and Detroit though. I really don't think it would be a disaster here in Dallas because all the players believe in AJ's system. Their trust for our "little general" would not let the players' ego get in the way, but DET has quite a few big egos....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing a massive locker room blow-up somewhere in the playoffs from Detroit.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a massive locker room blow-up somewhere in the playoffs from Detroit.


With Sheed and his quick temper, Webber and Sheed may have a long season brewing their love for one another....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Pistons already have had chemistry problems this year, so it might bring them together again or screw up the entire thing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

'Sheed's another guy that could learn from Webber's savvy.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pretty sure Sheed's learning days are behind him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Pretty sure Sheed's learning days are behind him.


Definitely, that's the saddest part of this whole scenario to me. Webber has a wealth of talent (and knowledge of game), and several "pupils" around the league could benefit from his presence - including, in my mind, Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anybody thinks this may be a move to bring in Mo Peterson to DET?

DET doesn't really need a PF, but they've been wanting to bring in MoPete with no chips on the table....

This at least give them a chip or two.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Definitely, that's the saddest part of this whole scenario to me. Webber has a wealth of talent (and knowledge of game), and several "pupils" around the league could benefit from his presence - including, in my mind, Dirk.


Dirk will be fine without Webber. Dirk is our pit-smelling *SUPERSTAR*!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk will be fine without Webber. Dirk is our pit-smelling *SUPERSTAR*!


I'll open a thread about that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pistons are going to be the no1 side in the East now in my opinion. They have a strong 5 again and when they reach the finals they will have played easy sides. The West is going to have some real stoushes. As a rockets fan thank god he didnt sign with the Mavs though the thought scared the living **** outta me......................................


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Pistons are going to be the no1 side in the East now in my opinion. They have a strong 5 again and when they reach the finals they will have played easy sides. The West is going to have some real stoushes. As a rockets fan thank god he didnt sign with the Mavs though the thought scared the living **** outta me......................................


I am just glad he is not signing with the Lakers or the Spurs. LOL...

That would create a huge headache for the rest of the conference.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am just glad he is not signing with the Lakers or the Spurs. LOL...
> 
> That would create a huge headache for the rest of the conference.


:lol: that's what i was thinking.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not really. How much better would either team really be? The Spurs are top 3 and have valid reasoning for being number one already. The Lakers are midcard at best, and wouldn't be in a position to really scare us with him. Meh.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Not really. How much better would either team really be? The Spurs are top 3 and have valid reasoning for being number one already. The Lakers are midcard at best, and wouldn't be in a position to really scare us with him. Meh.


No kidding. This is true especially with the Spurs; there's probably no team Webber doesn't fit in more than on Pop's roster. 

It's that type A and B personality thingy. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

But you are talking about bringing a Webber caliber player off the bench?

Dallas has Stack, who can drop in 18 points off the bench on a good night. If Spurs got Webber, imagine Parker, Manu, Bowen, Webber, and Timmy on the court when they go small... That spells trouble for Dallas.

As for the Lakers, I'd imagine him fitting in quite well in their triangle. A starter quality player filling in off the bench also looks like trouble for Dallas.

Of course, I am only talking about his offensive threats. Defensively, he's non-existent. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Of course, I am only talking about his offensive threats. Defensively, he's non-existent. :biggrin:


That's where the marriage with Pops hits the rocks. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That's where the marriage with Pops hits the rocks. :biggrin:


But he'd be used when Pop goes small. I don't think the head coach is thinking about defensive when he goes small.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But he'd be used when Pop goes small. I don't think the head coach is thinking about defensive when he goes small.....


You mean Pops isn't thinking about D? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You mean Pops isn't thinking about D? :lol:


Ok... maybe I am just naive?


----------

